# Hahn eclipse snow giant 24"



## Monte73 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi guys. This is my curb find that I picked up about 10 years ago. Guy said carb problems,turned out to be just the float. Its vintage and all I can seem to find is between 1960's and 1980's. Can anyone help me narrow it down please.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum Monte ! post up some numbers off the machine, if the engine looks original, that could be the easiest way to peg down its year of manufacture.


----------



## Monte73 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks NWCOVE. Here's some pics. It's a 6 hp.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That model was made from 1963-1973, best I can do, not an expert. I got this info from the Gilson vintage snowblower site.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I got this info from the Gilson vintage snowblower site.


Linked for convienance
Tecumseh serial 2194D means it was made in mid July of some year ending in 2
1972, 1982?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i doubt its an 80s model w/the side mounted chain or belt running the auger, more like a 60s or 70s era machine, tires are throwing me off and auger is within the frame side panels as in auger is not protruding beyond frame for safety reasons


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> That model was made from 1963-1973, best I can do, not an expert. I got this info from the Gilson vintage snowblower site.





dbert said:


> Linked for convienance
> Tecumseh serial 2194D means it was made in mid July of some year ending in 2
> 1972, 1982?





vinnycom said:


> i doubt its an 80s model w/the side mounted chain or belt running the auger, more like a 60s or 70s era machine, tires are throwing me off and auger is within the frame side panels as in auger is not protruding beyond frame for safety reasons


Then the best choice would seem to be a 1972 model.


----------



## Monte73 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks guys. She's a great machine,solid,won't stop for anything. They don't build them like that anymore.


----------



## Stick (Feb 11, 2015)

How would you like a Hahn E. 22" walk behind mower to complement your entire year?


I have 2 alu/mag chassis, one has the techumseh engine still mounted to it. But the deck is cracked, hence the other chassis.


Belt-driven prop, engine is mounted towards the rear, easy to get under shrubs. 

Self propelled, and also has free-wheeling (U can walk faster than the drive mechanism).


Interested? Here in Ashland, MA


Hahn made some really good stuff "back then"!


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

I have about 20 Hahn Snow Giants, 8 Hahn Pow R Pro walk behinds, a Hahn reel mower and a Hahn hammermill. According to your info on the machine it’s a 1972. I can’t stop getting them. I tried after 10 to stop buying them then people started giving them to me or only wanted a couple bucks. I couldn’t say no. In fact I’m getting another this weekend and another guy has one he wants me to take for free. If you need any parts I have a couple parts machines also.


----------

